
Using the Pipo X9 mini-pc as a tabletop SDR receiver - wolframio
http://phasenoise.livejournal.com/5190.html
======
demouser7
I would build a platform for the unit to sit on and a power pack for portable
use.

~~~
JaumeGreen
So, something like this [0]?

I saw it the other day and found it interesting, but not that useful to me.

[0] [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ockel-sirius-a-the-
world-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ockel-sirius-a-the-world-s-most-
versatile-mini-pc-mobile-design--2#/)

